# New tests in IVF could more than double sucess rates



## sandyman (Dec 2, 2014)

I stumbled upon this today, thought it might interest some 
http://www.independent.co.uk/life-style/health-and-families/health-news/ivf-new-treatment-could-more-than-double-success-rate-to-over-80-per-cent-a6700461.html

/links


----------

